# Admin Jobs in Brisbane



## AnnaNZ (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm looking at moving to Brisbane in May and my main concern is getting a job. I don't have any special skills, however I have a decent CV with plenty of admin experience. Can anyone tell me what their (or anyone they know) experience has been looking for jobs in this field? Or whether this is a reasonably easy field to get a job in?

Thanks


----------

